

Apple CEO Steve Jobs may live only 6 weeks - bakbak
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/telecom/Apple-CEO-Steve-Jobs-may-have-only-six-weeks-to-live-Report/articleshow/7514447.cms

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228842>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228854>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230361>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230497>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230702>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2231730>

